# Votre Apple TV



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas de téléviseur à la maison, nous regardions jusque là les films sur l'écran de  24 pouces de l'imac.
je le déplaçais au salon et le branchais sur mon systeme son Bose.
pour regarder un ou deux films par semaine c'était suffisant mais bon...

je viens de me faire plaisir et d'investir dans un écran, sans le raccorder à la télé bien sur. j'aimerais y raccorder une apple tv. 
Vous en avez une ?
dites moi ce que vous en faites, si vous en êtes content, comment ça marche 
merci


----------



## Siciliano (14 Mars 2013)

Hello !

Une Apple TV, c'est juste un boitier qui fait de la VOD comme propose les télés des FAI.
Viens ensuite les petits plus comme streamer la musique ou les vidéos sur iTunes de ton Mac (sous reserve que tu as la bonne version de OS X), streamer l'écran de ton mac (Pareil pour OSX), streamer l'écran de ton iPhone ou iPad (à partir du 4S pour l'iPhone et iPad 2), streamer la musique de l'iPhone ou iPad.
T'as également quelques services comme YouTube, FlickR, Flux photo d'iCloud et d'autres petits trucs sympas.

Je m'en servais surtout avec mon iPad 2 pour streamer les vidéos contenu sur mon Mac (à l'aide de AirVideo) qui marchait pas mal (même pour des films en HD alors que j'étais en Wi-Fi).
Puis il y a eu ensuite la MAJ vers OS X ML qui permettait de streamer directement l'écran de mon iMac ou de mon MBA. Voilà mon utilisation de l'Apple TV.
J'attends surtout la possibilité de jailbreak ATV3 (un jour qui sait... ) pour lire directement les films de mon NAS.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

Je pourrais donc lire sur la télé les vidéos qui sont sur le mac (sous ML) ? en les raccordant au même réseau wifi ?


----------



## Siciliano (15 Mars 2013)

Oui, c'est ça ! 
Bon, c'est sur que le filaire, c'est mieux.


----------



## dumas75 (15 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
L'AppleTV n'est pas fait que pour la TV.
Raccordé en même temps à un ampli on écoute la musique, la radio de la Tune.
Visionner Directement du Mac sur la TV ce que l'on veut.
Visionner ou écouter d'un iPad, d'un iPhone ce que l'on veut. (radio, musique, photos, replay tv, etc.)
Visionner ou écouter sur les appareils compatibles Airplay.
etc., etc...
J'ai le premier modèle depuis sa sortie et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes, elle fonctionne dès le matin au réveil (France Inter, Radio Classique) et dans la journée ma musique qui passe en ordre aléatoire avec le son (volume) corrigé est un vrai plaisir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2013)

Dites moi, Mossieur Powerdom, je m'interroge : plus bas dans la liste, il y a un forum intitulé "Apple TV", d'après vous, il sert à quoi ? À parler des imprimantes et des scanners ? 

Ah &#8230; Nioubitude quand tu nous tiens ! 

On déménage.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2013)

J&#8217;ai investi dans ce boîtier, car moi non plus je n&#8217;ai pas de TV (je refuse de payer la redevance).

Donc, j&#8217;ai un vidéoprojecteur raccordé à une chaîne multimédia BlueRay Sony et une Apple TV.

Je mets tous mes films sur l&#8217;Apple TV. Notamment mes séries TV achetées en DVD, car c&#8217;est plus simple pour se rappeler à quel épisode j&#8217;en étais. En plus, en cas d&#8217;arrêt au milieu d&#8217;un film d&#8217;un documentaire ou une série, je peux reprendre exactement à l&#8217;endroit ou j&#8217;ai été dérangé.

Les films que je loue sur iTunes passent tous par l&#8217;Apple TV. Et ça, c&#8217;est génial. Mon vidéoprojecteur étant HD, j&#8217;ai une super image de plus de 3 mètres de diagonale.

Ensuite, je peux regarder des bandes-annonces, mais c&#8217;est un peu compliqué, le classement d&#8217;Apple est un peu foireux et inergonomique. Ce qui est dommage, car j&#8217;achète moins de films depuis quelque temps, n&#8217;ayant plus d&#8217;endroit où me renseigner facilement. Les studios ne comprennent vraiment pas que leur manque de communication les pénalise.

Pour la musique, c&#8217;est aussi très pratique pour écouter mon contenu iTunes Match dans le salon.

Le reste, le sport et You Tube, je ne l&#8217;utilise pas.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dites moi, Mossieur Powerdom, je m'interroge : plus bas dans la liste, il y a un forum intitulé "Apple TV", d'après vous, il sert à quoi ? À parler des imprimantes et des scanners ?
> 
> Ah  Nioubitude quand tu nous tiens !
> 
> On déménage.




désolé. je ne vais jamais ou que très rarement sur le forum des iphone et cie. d'ailleurs l'onglet est fermé sur mon navigateur. cela me permet de descendre plus vite au bar.. 
je n'avais jamais vu qu'il y avait un endroit dédié a l'Apple TV :rose:
j'ai pourtant fait une recherche avec "apple tv" dans le module adéquat et cela ne m'a pas renvoyé sur cette partie du forum...
merci de ton placement au bon endroit


----------



## Tuncurry (15 Mars 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> Visionner Directement du Mac sur la TV ce que l'on veut.
> Visionner ou écouter d'un iPad, d'un iPhone ce que l'on veut. (radio, musique, photos, replay tv, etc.)
> Visionner ou écouter sur les appareils compatibles Airplay.



On touche là aux limitations du système. Puisqu'elle est raccordée au réseau directement, l'Apple TV devrait etre un centre névralgique pour jouer toute sorte de contenus. Au lieu de ca elle ne fonctionne qu'en récepteur Airplay. Autrement dit, je streame un flux sur ma tablette puis la tablette le streame sur l'appleTV qui l'affiche sur la TV.
Ce serait plus efficace si je n'utilisais les iOS et mac que comme télécommande et que les flux étaient directement appellés et lus sur l'appleTV...
2/ le coté fermé aux autres est pénalisant. Il n'y a pas que des macs ou des iBidules dans un foyer. Apple gagnerait à être plus souple de ce point de vue.


----------



## dumas75 (15 Mars 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> ..
> 2/ le coté fermé aux autres est pénalisant. Il n'y a pas que des macs ou des iBidules dans un foyer. Apple gagnerait à être plus souple de ce point de vue.


Airplay est sous licence mais beaucoup de constructeurs matériels ne veulent pas filer de fric à Apple.
Ils trouvent le cochon trop gros et très gourmand donc ils ne rêvent que de le passer à l'abattoir


----------



## Cavas (24 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> nous regardions jusque là les films sur l'écran de  24 pouces de l'imac.



Mhhh si je dis pas d'âneries le 24 pouces est un "vieux" modèle donc à vérifier mais je crois pas qu'il soit compatible avec Airplay, même sous ML.


----------



## Dadaz (24 Mars 2013)

Mon vieux macbbok de 5 ou 6 ans (blanc, 1,8Ghz) fonctionne avec Airplay : pas la recopie video, mais l'envoi depuis iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Je passe mes jeux d'iPad dessus, quand je trouve un truc intéressent sur le net, je le montre à ma copine sur la T.V. grâce à ça. Depuis que HADOPI m'a envoyé un courrier, je loue des films dessus^^.
On aime bien regarder des épisodes de choses et d'autres sur youtube donc je regarde aussi sur la T.V. en HD...
Je ne saurais m'en passer.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

Dadaz a dit:


> Mon vieux macbbok de 5 ou 6 ans (blanc, 1,8Ghz) fonctionne avec Airplay : pas la recopie video, mais l'envoi depuis iTunes.



c'est a dire ? comment fais tu ?
je croyais qu'il fallait simplement un réseau wifi... j'ignorais comme le mentionne cavas qu'il fallait airplay.


----------



## Cavas (25 Mars 2013)

Dadaz a dit:


> Mon vieux macbbok de 5 ou 6 ans (blanc, 1,8Ghz) fonctionne avec Airplay : pas la recopie video, mais l'envoi depuis iTunes.



Ha oui c'est ça, il me semblait bien qu'il y avait une fonction inaccessible. Ça reste un moindre mal


----------



## Dadaz (25 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est a dire ? comment fais tu ?
> je croyais qu'il fallait simplement un réseau wifi... j'ignorais comme le mentionne cavas qu'il fallait airplay.



Oui, il faut juste le wifi : J'ouvre itunes, et j'ai une icone "airplay" à coté de mon "play". 9a me met l'image du fil sur l'apple TV.
Sur les mac plus moderne, il y a la recopie d'écran (quoi que l'on fasse, il y a en double l'écran du mac sur l'écran de l'apple TV), là, j'ai juste le airplay depuis itunes, je peux balancer mes films depuis le mac sur la tv en un clic. :jap:


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2013)

Ben ça y est j'ai fait mon achat hier. 
même mon ipad première génération s'y colle. pour le moment ça roule 
merci de vos conseils


----------

